# Dynaudio OEM'ing drivers for Jantzen?



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

I was just ordering some caps and coils... and stumbled upon these:









Jantzen JA-5006 5" Midbass Driver 6 Ohm
$189.99 EA









Jantzen JA-6006 6" Midbass Driver 6 Ohm
$198.88 EA

Sorry if this is a repost. Just thought some of you may find this interesting.


----------



## yermolovd (Oct 10, 2005)

nice choice of name haha


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

I had some old jantzen electrostats. I think they have been around well before jensen. Those drivers also look similar to Dynavox-which seem like rips -offs of dynaudio. Good question though-who makes those and are they worth it?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

I found this http://www.jantzen-audio.com/

Their tweeters and midbasses are aimed at home stereo from what I'm reading http://www.jantzen-audio.com/html/drivers-jantzen-audio.html


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Look interesting and oddly(sp?) like a Dynaudio driver. I thought the same thing when I saw the Cadence driver that looks very similiar and was corrected on them. Though this is a Denmark company. Someone out there has to know the deal with these. 

I cannot get onto the Jantzen homepage darn work computer.

*Cool find Milox*. *MILOX FTW*

*Here is the description from partsexpress if anyone is interested*:
Jantzen's JA-6006 6” midbass driver features a massive 3" voice coil that provides exceptional linearity, a one-piece cast aluminum frame, polished steel magnet cap, rubber surround, and a polypropylene cone. The spider and pole piece are thoroughly vented to facilitate high power handling and to minimize compression. The exceptional quality and craftsmanship are apparent at first glance—truly a sight to behold. 

Specifications: *Power handling: 140 watts RMS/200 watts max *Voice coil diameter: 3" *Impedance: 6 ohms *Re: 5.0 ohms *Frequency response: 50-5,000 Hz *Fs: 50 Hz *SPL: 86 dB 1W/1m *Vas: .47 cu. ft. *Qms: 2.31 *Qes: .73 *Qts: .55 *Xmax: 6 mm *Dimensions: Overall diameter: 6-7/8", Cutout: 5-1/2", Mounting depth: 2-7/8". 
3" voice coil 
One-piece cast aluminum frame 
Gold plated terminals 
Vented pole piece 
Rubber surround


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

specs look to be optimal for car use too.


----------



## csuflyboy (Apr 20, 2005)

They're NOT Dynaudio drivers in any shape or form. Dynaudio did NOT OEM these, nor the Cadence, nor the Dynavox drivers...


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

csuflyboy said:


> They're NOT Dynaudio drivers in any shape or form. Dynaudio did NOT OEM these, nor the Cadence, nor the Dynavox drivers...


Did we hit a nerve cannot tell. Hell they might be better than Dyns-LOL I personnally already knew about the Cadence, Dynavox and I think its SoundStream that had some looked like them also.

How come is when something gets compared to the Dyns it seems some of the Dynaudio Fans seem to have a nerve hit? I do not want to argue just asking a question, please do not take this personnel its just a question. Only thing I could figure it they cost so much people get pissed when they get copied, kinda like the Focal I guess. Atleast those where total fakes not copies with another name on them.

All but MILOX who runs the Dyns and started this thread.

If I took this the wrong way I apologize and will edit my statements.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Maybe Matt is proud of the fact that he has real Dyns and not some 2nd rate Chinese knock off looking driver. Some people take great pride in saving their pennies and buying quality speakers with quality engineering and history.

Wouldn't you get pissed if you saved your money, bought speaker X that is one of the best speakers on the market, and someone says, hey, look at speaker Z, it looks the same...is it?

Hell no they aren't the same.

It would ruffle my feathers.



Genxx said:


> Did we hit a nerve cannot tell. Hell they might be better than Dyns-LOL I personnally already knew about the Cadence, Dynavox and I think its SoundStream that had some looked like them also.
> 
> How come is when something gets compared to the Dyns it seems some of the Dynaudio Fans seem to have a nerve hit? I do not want to argue just asking a question, please do not take this personnel its just a question. Only thing I could figure it they cost so much people get pissed when they get copied, kinda like the Focal I guess. Atleast those where total fakes not copies with another name on them.
> 
> ...


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Maybe Matt is proud of the fact that he has real Dyns and not some 2nd rate Chinese knock off looking driver. Some people take great pride in saving their pennies and buying quality speakers with quality engineering and history.
> 
> Wouldn't you get pissed if you saved your money, bought speaker X that is one of the best speakers on the market, and someone says, hey, look at speaker Z, it looks the same...is it?
> 
> ...



Acutally, these look to be better than Dynaudio. Still overpriced though.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

They are want to be Dyns. It is obvious that they are using the cone, basket, and motor design to get people in the door with the Dyn look. They might be better, but if you are using the images of a highly respected known speaker to get people to try your speakers, then really how good are the speakers?

To some like me, Dyns are some of the best speakers made, period. I might use another brand of speakers, but there will always be a special place for Dyns for me- the reference to judge non-high efficiency speakers by.


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> They are want to be Dyns. It is obvious that they are using the cone, basket, and motor design to get people in the door with the Dyn look. They might be better, but if you are using the images of a highly respected known speaker to get people to try your speakers, then really how good are the speakers?
> 
> To some like me, Dyns are some of the best speakers made, period. I might use another brand of speakers, but there will always be a special place for Dyns for me- the reference to judge non-high efficiency speakers by.


An outdated design like the Dyns are far from "reference." I think the reason why Dyn pulled out of the DIY market is they simply counldn't keep up. That or they just refused to update their design or come out with new offerings.

Also, I think it's a bit unfair to judge Jantzen without knowing their motive behind the design and why it's similar to Dyn's.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Dyns might be an old design, but there aren't too many speakers on the market that perform like them. Why change when you are already THAT good? Change for the sake of change isn't good...and spec sheets only go so far.

I can name a couple new whiz bang speakers that on paper are a more "modern" design, but sound like ass. And modern design? The moving coil loud speaker really hasn't changed a whole lot in terms of design and ideas for how long now?

Unfair? Come on...there is a reason why companies knock off the image and general looks of a product- to get people to use it based on some sort of similarities.

Audiobahn did it.

If they wanted a new speaker for a new market, why not make this new speaker look like something new, and not a pretty much direct visual knock off of an already respected speaker?

Dyn, Audax, and Focal are getting out of the DIY market (or in Dyn's case gotten out of) the home DIY market b/c they can make more money else where.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

Whatever, I personally don't see any reason to get panties in a bunch over a simple question.

It's no big deal.

Question: Does Dynaudio make these speakers?

Answer: No.

End of the story.


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

89grand, the voice of reason. I love it 




89grand said:


> Whatever, I personally don't see any reason to get panties in a bunch over a simple question.
> 
> It's no big deal.
> 
> ...


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

89grand said:


> Whatever, I personally don't see any reason to get panties in a bunch over a simple question.
> 
> It's no big deal.
> 
> ...


It's a forum, so people WILL voice their opinoin no matter how small the question. I see nothing wrong with that.


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Dyns might be an old design, but there aren't too many speakers on the market that perform like them. Why change when you are already THAT good? Change for the sake of change isn't good...and spec sheets only go so far.
> 
> I can name a couple new whiz bang speakers that on paper are a more "modern" design, but sound like ass. And modern design? The moving coil loud speaker really hasn't changed a whole lot in terms of design and ideas for how long now?
> 
> ...



Change is a good thing especially when you can make your product better. Of course the core of how a driver works hasn't changed but you can change/update other aspects as well such as cone geometry, material, surround, spiders, ect. ect. 

Just take a look at Seas, they are always improving / tinkering with their designs (most notably cone design) and trying new things to advance their product.


----------



## Luke352 (Jul 24, 2006)

Can anyone say HI-VI, that is all they'll be speakers built to spec by Hi-Vi a company that actually does OEM'ing with drivers that look very similar to Dyn's but in no way are the two connected actually Hi-Vi are probably the source of the fake rip off Dyn's doing the rounds on ebay (which from reports are ok but nothing on the real thing), vs Dynaudio who do not OEM drivers.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Maybe Matt is proud of the fact that he has real Dyns and not some 2nd rate Chinese knock off looking driver. Some people take great pride in saving their pennies and buying quality speakers with quality engineering and history.
> 
> Wouldn't you get pissed if you saved your money, bought speaker X that is one of the best speakers on the market, and someone says, hey, look at speaker Z, it looks the same...is it?
> 
> ...


Thank you for answering my question. I will now answer your question.

Personally I don't let something as small as some speaker company get me all bent out of shape. Its just not worth it to me. So many things have been copied. There are much larger things in everyday life for me personally to worry about.(War, Job, Family, Kids) 

I take pride in what I buy and have had to save the pennies to. Not like I can run out and buy Rainbows or Hertz ect any day of the week myself. So I see your point there some. 

Now that people are making a big deal out of them it will help them sell. Someone will get the itch and scratch it. I guess people better hope these things don't wind up being good, even to or better than the Dyns or we are going to have a large group of pissed off people. Looks like.

I can here the argument already starting if someone writes a review that says these are as good as the Dyns. It will be an entertaining review.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

c0mpl3x said:


> Acutally, these look to be better than Dynaudio.


Acutally... How so?


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

Double the xmax for double the midbass fun!  They could be a great candidate for a shallow midbass but the price is a bit too steep. 

Keep in mind I'm merely basing my comment on that spec without knowing the motor design nor having played with one. I said they "look" to be better. So I'm just taking into account of whats on paper. I have however used some Dyn drivers and I wasn't overly impressed with them, especially the midbass performance.

I agree with what Genxx said in the above post. Heaven forbid that these could actually be better than the Dyns. I know it's tough to keep an open mind about new drivers, I'm guilty of not doing so myself.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

c0mpl3x said:


> Double the xmax for double the midbass fun!  They could be a great candidate for a shallow midbass but the price is a bit too steep.
> 
> Keep in mind I'm merely basing my comment on that spec without knowing the motor design nor having played with one. I said they "look" to be better. So I'm just taking into account of whats on paper. I have however used some Dyn drivers and I wasn't overly impressed with them, especially the midbass performance.
> 
> I agree with what Genxx said in the above post. Heaven forbid that these could actually be better than the Dyns. I know it's tough to keep an open mind about new drivers, I'm guilty of not doing so myself.


Double the xmax? Where? As far as features and specs they dont look too different, other than they apparently an overpriced knock off whose production consistancy can be questioned to not have the track record of a Dyn.

Anything caraudio based Dyn is relative in cost to these, so i dont follow... how these may look that 'better' to get excited over.


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong but the Dyn's have 3mm to Jantzen's 6mm.

As for track records, who knows? Neither one of us has used them so we can't say now can we? Although, the Dyn's in the DIY market did have some rather poor consistancy.

I'm not very excited for the Jantzen either... as I said, they are both overpriced.


I have a feeling that you may be taking this personal, please, don't.  

I'm just some random guy on the internet with an opinion.


----------



## csuflyboy (Apr 20, 2005)

Dynaudio's xmax is listed at 9mm, 15mm mechanical limit.


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

I stand corrected.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

csuflyboy said:


> Dynaudio's xmax is listed at 9mm, 15mm mechanical limit.


The Dyn xmax is measured p-p while PE usually lists the one way xmax for the drivers they sell.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

someone just buy them already, jeesh.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

csuflyboy said:


> Dynaudio's xmax is listed at 9mm, 15mm mechanical limit.


3mm one way on the 6
4.5mm one way on the 8


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I believe this is the same Danish company Jantzen that makes silver foil inductors? I don't think these are cheap chinese knockoffs... they are probably made by Dynaudio or Skaanig.


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

Anyone care to get a pair to try out and for our host to test? I'll give special pricing to whoever may want to as long as it goes to npdang for testing.


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

npdang said:


> I believe this is the same Danish company Jantzen that makes silver foil inductors? I don't think these are cheap chinese knockoffs... they are probably made by Dynaudio or Skaanig.


I doubt it's skaaning...their baskets would be simliar to the flex units and the vc's would be 2.5"


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

the other hated guy said:


> I doubt it's skaaning...their baskets would be simliar to the flex units and the vc's would be 2.5"


True, but I do believe the founder of Skaaning also built the original Dyn drivers.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

All of those danish companies are pretty tight... you can see Skaanig has influences in Dynaudio and Janzten, and vice versa so it's not too far of a stretch in my eyes.


----------



## invecs (Jul 30, 2005)

http://www.psalmmusic.com/jantzenaudio.htm

Jantzen Audio Denmark 

The company Jantzen Audio Denmark was founded in 1992. From the beginning our intention was to establish our own production of high quality induction coils and assembling of cross-overs with accuracy and excellent after-sale service. 

When we started in 1992 our range of standard coils covered about 100 different values. Today we have nearly 1000 possibilities and every day we add new coils to the list. This is a result of a very close cooperation with our customers, whose demands, we always try to meet in the best possible way.

We are winding our coils with baked wire, which gives us independence from plastic bobbins. The coils are very tight and exactly winded with techniques especially developed by our R & D department. We use no glue, and we get no air bubbles inside the coil. In the beginning we could guarantee +/-5% tolerance on our products, now we can guarantee +/- 1,5% for High-End demands.

We use non-ferrite iron powder for our cores at the moment, but a new material has just been tested.

In 1999 Bogdan Chorazyczewski (JANTZEN AUDIO) developed, along with Per Skaaning (AUDIO TECHNOLOGY) our excellent inductor "Jantzen Cross Coil" winded with coppertape of high purity. We have also developed a special Jantzen Anti-oxidant Treatment & Measurement Procedure for every single Jantzen Cross Coil leaving our production line.

In the last 7 years we have been one of the main suppliers for JBL. Among our other customers we have Tannoy, RCF, Sonus Faber and Dynaudio.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

comp Id try them but the w18nx are so freaking awsome I dont think Ill ever take them out.


----------



## c0mpl3x (Nov 30, 2005)

bdubs767 said:


> comp Id try them but the w18nx are so freaking awsome I dont think Ill ever take them out.


Heh, indeed the W18NXs are quite the performer.  

I just now decided I may be selling mine in the near future for the W16NX. I want to do away with large vented kicks and mount the midbass driver in the door which isn't going to happen with the size of the W18s.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

Just like me to toss a hand grenade into the forum and then walk away eh?

Wow. I had no idea the controversy this would cause. I just thought the drivers looked pretty similar. Figured maybe Dyn was producing the speaker for a fellow Danish company. 

I sent Jantzen an email asking about the origin of their drivers. I'll let ya'll know what I find out.

Yes. I do own the System 362. And yes, I bought them authorized. So I paid a pretty penny for them. And yes, Jason, I AM proud of them!!!!! I love them. I love they way they look, the way they feel, and especially the way they sound. 

However, it certanly wouldn't bother me one bit of the Jantzen's were OEM'd by Dyn. 

They are clearly different drivers (just look at the size and T/S alone) than the Esotecs. And additionally, they are not cheap!!!! They are $400 a pair!!!!

It's not like they are $100 bucks each or something.

Look forward to finally meeting you in Spartanburg Jason!

Just thought it was interesting.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You competing or hanging out? I'm judging again this year...can't wait- I get to listen to every car there


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

c0mpl3x said:


> True, but I do believe the founder of Skaaning also built the original Dyn drivers.


that was his dad I believe


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

To the guy above...you need to return a phone call.


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> You competing or hanging out? I'm judging again this year...can't wait- I get to listen to every car there


I'll be running the G through the lanes. Looking forward to your feedback, mang.


----------



## pulse (Oct 10, 2007)

What has Jantzen said about the relationship between there drivers and Dynaudio's?


----------



## spartan (May 16, 2008)

Has anybody used these jantzen drivers (5006/6006)? How is the performance then compared to scans, dyns, or other comparable drivers


----------



## Dryseals (Sep 7, 2008)

MiloX said:


> Just like me to toss a hand grenade into the forum and then walk away eh?
> 
> Wow. I had no idea the controversy this would cause. I just thought the drivers looked pretty similar. Figured maybe Dyn was producing the speaker for a fellow Danish company.
> 
> ...


It wouldn't surprize me if they were Dyn. I deal with a lot of vendors from all over the world in the business I'm in. To stay in business, the bottom line is profit.

Machining and tooling takes money and the more you use the equipment for production, the lower the cost of the final product. So it's a fairly common practice to sell the same design/product/tooling to other companies.

You'll find this in every industry, each vendor has their own specs and tolerances and they tend to buy from the same producer. Bob's coil winding shop might make the voice coils for 50 different companies, he just varies the spec per buyer.

Dyn may want 10,000 voice coils, but if they buy 20,000 they save X amount per coil. If they sell the extra 5K to Wally's and 5K to Joe at cost, they save X amount. Joe and Wally save because they can't get 5K in coils at that price, it'll be more. Joe and Wally just has to package them different. Everyone saves and everyones happy.


----------



## gitmobass (Nov 7, 2009)

They look an awful lot like copy cats.


----------



## critofur (Jan 6, 2008)

On sale for only *$50*!!  at Parts Express:

Jantzen JA-6006 6" Midbass Driver 6 Ohm | Parts-Express.com


----------



## spartan (May 16, 2008)

critofur said:


> On sale for only *$50*!!  at Parts Express:
> 
> Jantzen JA-6006 6" Midbass Driver 6 Ohm | Parts-Express.com


yep it was crazy price for 1pcs available only LOL anyway its gone too now


----------

